# rear drums conversion



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

ok here is the deal the drums on the altima to me suck and they are huge and dont look good what so ever. what does it take to hook up disk brakes in the back... is there a car to get them off and make an easy fit...or can you take the whole front set up and fit it on the back. thanks


----------



## sonomonkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, there's a car to get them off of: A 1st gen Altima with rear discs such as the SE. Here's a pretty great post on this:

Nissan Enthusiast Forums - Rear brake swap complete

At least on my '97 it is a pretty simple swap, as I don't have ABS, the master cylinder is the same as on the SE, and there was no proportioning valve for the '97 (correct me if I am wrong). You just need the L+R e-brake cables, brake hoses, and knuckle/spindle-on-out assemblies from the SE.


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

o thank you is there mounts to mount the calibers


----------



## sonomonkey (Jan 14, 2008)

The caliper mounts are on the knuckle/spindle. Get the whole assembly from a donor car, and you will bolt it onto your lateral arms, trailing arm, and strut. Don't forget to get the e-brake cables and flexible brake hoses from the donor, too.


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

sonomonkey said:


> The caliper mounts are on the knuckle/spindle. Get the whole assembly from a donor car, and you will bolt it onto your lateral arms, trailing arm, and strut. Don't forget to get the e-brake cables and flexible brake hoses from the donor, too.


sweet now i gota find an se lol thank you .........what if there is a proportioning valve i have a 95 so im not sure if there is one.


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

would all the parts off a second gen work the same for this conversion?


----------

